# /sigh what are these?



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I know they aren't fully aquatic so what are my options here? Are they partially aquatic or should I just go put it in a planter and put it on my desk? Can either of them be floated or should I get a large piece of decor and attach these to them?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the one in the front is dracaena. the other...arrow head or caladium? the desk option is best for dracaena. the other may do o.k. growing emersed. out the top of your filter maybe.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

They also gave me bamboo which I assume is lucky bamboo.

The tag reads..

Dracaena
Spathiphyllum
Ophiopogon
Trichomanes
Syngoium

I knew the bamboo wasn't aquatic so I toss it into my filter xD


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Who gave it to you?

When you go to Petco/Petsmart the Bamboo is fully emerged in water =/.. I was so mislead, Choc straightened me out though.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

yup we got them at petco lol My gut instinct was to get a sword but the green and white looked pretty gah >.<


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

the plant in back looks just like a lotus plant, I picked up one last week myself.

They are aquarium safe.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> the plant in back looks just like a lotus plant, I picked up one last week myself.
> 
> They are aquarium safe.


That's good at least. I'd be pretty bummed if I came home with zero aquatics.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Putting 'Syngonium' into Google which was what you said your tag(s) read, gives you what looks like the background plant in your picture. 

Seems to be a terrestrial plant, may be able to be kept the same way as pothos though. 

Have you get any better photos of it?

Anything variegated is generally a terrestrial plant, also when you take the plant out of the water a true aquatic will generally not be able to stand upright on its own whereas a terrestrial plant will.

Exceptions to this would be anubias as they grow emersed in their native habitat, and emersed grown aquatics such as crypts or sword plants. However, these plants will be able to make the transition to a full submersed environment while a terrestrial plant cannot. 

Generally, if a plant looks like it belongs in a pot, it probably does.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

these are meant to be terrarium plants.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

syngoium is arrow head vine.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

don't get the syngoium's sap on your skin or in your eyes. this plant is poisionous and causes severe burning. enjoy!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> don't get the syngoium's sap on your skin or in your eyes. this plant is poisionous and causes severe burning. enjoy!


roflmao


----------

